# Time to choose?



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Alright, so I've narrowed my search down to two speakers:

1) B&W 602 Bookshelves
2) Monitor Audio S1 Bookshelves

The B&W set I am going to audition on Saturday with our local custom home theater experts. They are last years model, new, but for $400 for the pair, which unless I have the wrong info, is a steal. They are bigger than the monitor audios though and placement may be a problem due to the fact my TV is situated in the corner.

The Monitor Audio set I saw online and is also $400 for the pair. Of course, I know nothing of the seller or the quality of the MA-S1, just what I read online. 

Any suggestioins? Thanks.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

B&W are nice speakers I would get those if you like them.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've read a lot of good things from users of both of these speakers. It sure would be nice if you could so a side by side comparison. Either way, I think you'll be a happy camper.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm with Sonnie.. I'm sure both are fine speakers and I think you'd be happy with either. In the end, noone can really tell you which is better for you though -- taste in speakers is just too personal. I may prefer the Monitor's and Sonnie may prefer the B&W's (this is just an example) -- niether of us is "right", it's just our preference.

Good luck and let us know what you end up with and how much you like them.

JCD


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Would have been nice had you kept this subject in one thread instead fo the scattershot approach. In any case, I left a few suggestions for you in the other thread you started on the same subject.

Whatever you choose; good luck. I have to admit I'd find it intriguing to see (and hear) a pair of B&Ws powered by a Sony "rack system" amp. Makes me go hmmmmmmmm! :bigsmile:
Konky.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for all of the advice fellas. I actually ended up buying the B&W 602 s3's they had at the local custom home theater shop. They were floor models, probably with about 8 total hours of play time, and got the pair with the B&W stands for $500. I also got a year old Yamaha RX-V599 AVR for $225, just because it had no remote. It was defaulted, so it works perfectly as long as I hook the cables up to the default locations. Couldn't be happier at the moment. Now I just need to wait until I get some more cash for a center speaker and a universal remote. LOL


----------

